# Help! Slow worm just been attacked!



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Hi. This is a quicky. Ive found a slow worm and its been attacked pretty badly. Its still alive but its opening its mouth every few minutes or so. Please tell me what that means! URGENT!

-CrestedGeckoLover


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Hi. This is a quicky. Ive found a slow worm and its been attacked pretty badly. Its still alive but its opening its mouth every few minutes or so. Please tell me what that means! URGENT!
> 
> -CrestedGeckoLover


Probably shock/stressed as any other animal would be.
How bad are the wounds and where is it now?


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

the wounds are extremely bad and ive released it into the wild, but its not moving anywhere


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Im afraid if its wounds are extremely bad and it isnt moving out in the wild there isnt much hope. Nature can be pretty harsh. The only option really is to put it in a tub and see if a wildlife rescue agency can help or if any local vet can humanely euthanise it if the wounds are so severe.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> the wounds are extremely bad and ive released it into the wild, but its not moving anywhere


Id take it into a vet for analysis and possible euthanasia if the wounds are that bad.


----------



## lewiso (Mar 30, 2011)

Im going to sound harsh here but many animals and insects depend on finding dead animals (carrion ) to eat just to survive. Its all part of nature im afraid, although not very nice to see.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be honest if it was me and I was sure the injuries were too bad for it to make a recovery, I'd put it out of its misery, but I too would leave it 'in the system' so to speak as a meal for another animals.


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

nature is a cruel and difficult place! Unfortunately death is a part of it. Although it is very horrible you should just leave it, or as said above put it out of it's misery. As humans, despite how hard many people think life it, we have it easy!


----------

